# How do I install sound driver in Ubuntu 9.04



## vijas (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to Linux. I have installed *Ubuntu 9.04* in my machine.I am using Windows XP also.
I wanted to know that How to install the sound driver for Ubuntu 9.04.

My system configuration is 

Asus P5SD2-VM Motherboard (Realtec sound ). 
Chipsets are (SIS 672 and SIS 968)
Intel pentium dualcore 2.5Ghz Processor.
2GB RAM.
250GB SATA HDD


Kindly give me the direction to install sound drivers in my Ubuntu 9.04.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

You're machine should already have it. Most drivers are built into the kernel and Ubuntu should be using in-kernel ALSA (Linux sound stuff). What are the symptoms of the problem?

Post the output of the following commands:

lspci

lsmod

amixer


If any of the commands gives you "command not found: _command_" post the output of: whereis _command_


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you go up to the sound icon and make sure that nothing is muted.

Cheers!


----------



## vijas (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

In my machine Audio CDs are working,But Other formats like MP3 is not working.It is showing Codec not available.Video formats also not working.No codec is available.What should i do....?

Please let me know the solution....


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

vijas said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my machine Audio CDs are working,But Other formats like MP3 is not working.It is showing Codec not available.Video formats also not working.No codec is available.What should i do....?
> 
> Please let me know the solution....


SYNAPTIC>INSTALL VLC. End of problem.


----------



## ineedateam1 (May 28, 2009)

^ Download and install VLC media player ^


----------



## diacad (Jun 8, 2010)

(oops - deleted long-winded msg - beginner's luck, discovered that sound was muted! Everything OK now - maybe Ubuntu mutes by default!)


----------

